# le ciel est/devient/se fait nuageux / il fait nuageux



## Thomas1

_Le ciel devient nuageux._
  Est-ce que la tournure suivante fait naturel en français :
_Le ciel se fait nuageux_
  pour dire la même chose que la première phrase ?


  Merci d’avance,
  Thomas


----------



## Grop

Bonjour, les deux phrases me semblent naturelles et ont le même sens […].


----------



## Cerf-volant

On dira: le ciel devient nuageux, mais il se fait tard, je ne sais pas pourquoi, tel est l'usage!


----------



## Mikamocha

Donc, comment pourrait-on [...] [dire] Il fait nuageux ? ou bien il est nuageux...? 
Quelqu'un m'a dit qu'il faut employer le verbe "faire" mais j'ai du mal a en croire....


----------



## Xence

Non, pas "_il fait nuageux_". On peut dire "_Le ciel est nuageux (ou maussade_)".
Mais on dira plus souvent que _le temps est couvert_, _il fait un temps couvert_...
D'autres suggestions se trouvent dans ce fil.


----------



## Grop

Xence said:


> Non, pas "_il fait nuageux_". On peut dire "_Le ciel est nuageux (ou maussade_)".



Bonjour, dans un registre assez familier, il m'arrive de dire _Il fait nuageux_.


----------



## Xence

Oui, je sais que certains le disent même si cet usage ne relève pas de la langue soignée. C'est ce qu'expliquait aussi xtrasystole dans un autre fil.


----------



## Anna-chonger

Et "_Il fait un temps nuageux_." ?


----------



## Punky Zoé

Anna-chonger said:


> Et "_Il fait un temps nuageux_." ?


Cette tournure est correcte.

Il m'arrive aussi de dire "il fait ...", on en déjà longuement discuté, c'est du langage relâché et peut-être régional, mais tellement commun.


----------



## Chimel

Au nom de quoi _il fait nuageux_ serait-il moins soigné que _il fait froid_ ?

Existe-t-il quelque part une liste d'adjectifs qui peuvent ou non se combiner avec _il fait_ en parlant du temps?


----------



## Anna-chonger

Chimel said:


> Existe-t-il quelque part une liste d'adjectifs qui peuvent ou non se combiner avec _il fait_ en parlant du temps?


----------



## Nicomon

Chimel said:


> Au nom de quoi _il fait nuageux_ serait-il moins soigné que _il fait froid_ ?
> 
> Existe-t-il quelque part une liste d'adjectifs qui peuvent ou non se combiner avec _il fait_ en parlant du temps?


  Il y en a une (non exhaustive) dans le fil vers lequel Xence a mis le lien, au post # 7 - mais il y a beaucoup de variantes régionales.

_Il fait nuageux_ ne me choque pas, mais à bien y repenser, je crois que je dis surtout : _*c'*est nuageux / le temps_ (ou le ciel)_ est nuageux._


----------



## Chimel

C'est vrai que je ne dirais pas _il fait serein _ou _il fait variable_, par exemple.

Cependant, je pense que c'est essentiellement une question d'usage (par nature évolutif). En soi, _il fait_ a vocation pour se combiner avec tout adjectif relatif au temps qu'il fait. A ce jour, l'usage le fait plus volontiers pour _il fait beau_ que pour _il fait serein_, mais il n'y a pas de limites structurelles. 

On commence donc à trouver normal de dire _il fait nuageux, il fait brumeux..._ (moi, en tout cas, ça ne me choque pas non plus), on dira peut-être un jour _il fait serein_.


----------



## Carpe.diem31

Et que pensez vous de l'expression _il fait gris_ pour remplacer _il fait nuageux_? D'après vous, est-ce correct? En tout cas, c'est une expression que j'utilise très fréquemment...


----------



## Nicomon

Salut carpe.diem31, et bienvenue sur WR. 

J'utilise aussi très souvent « _il fait gris_ ». Et aussi - dans le sens de _devient nuageux_ - _le temps grisonne/s'assombrit_.


----------



## Anna-chonger

Chimel said:


> On commence donc à trouver normal de dire _*il fait nuageux*,* il fait brumeux.*.._ (moi, en tout cas, ça ne me choque pas non plus), on dira peut-être un jour _il fait serein_.


 Sinon, on dira comment plus correctement ?


----------



## Nicomon

Salut Anna,

On dira entre autres : _le temps (ou le ciel) est nuageux / brumeux. Il y a de la brume. _

Il suffit de relire ce fil. Entre autres les # 5 et 12. Et ta propre suggestion au # 8.


----------



## Anna-chonger

Nicomon said:


> Salut Anna,
> 
> On dira entre autres : _le temps (ou le ciel) est nuageux / brumeux. Il y a de la brume. _
> 
> Il suffit de relire ce fil. Entre entre autres les # 5 et 12. Et ta propre suggestion au # 8.


  Je m'excuse..... la tête me tourne déjà ...


----------



## Me-K

En reprenant_ faire gris_:_ se faire gris
le ciel / le temps se fait gris._

En forçant le trait:_ les cieux se font gris_

Formules voisines, toujours aussi naturelles, toujours très correctes:
_le temps / le ciel se couvrait
les cieux se couvraient_

*Note des modérateurs :* La discussion sur _cieux_, qui sortait du cadre de ce fil, a été déplacée ici.


----------

